# So you bought a baby goat... Now what?



## Sumi (Apr 19, 2016)

Sumi submitted a new resource:

So you bought a baby goat... Now what? - (Originally by member: Roll Farm)



> View attachment 16873
> 
> If you didn't get it from a breeder, one of the first things you should do is find a goat mentor (local breeder, preferably with knowledge about the breed you have) or a good, goat-savvy veterinarian locally.
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Ponker (Apr 19, 2016)

Perfect. Just what I needed.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 4, 2016)

Great article but want to clarify something....
_
"A 1 week old kid won't take as much milk as a 2 mo. old kid, obviously. Gradually increase the amount given until they peak at around 20oz for standard kids, *12 oz. for mini kids*, 3 times per day."_

The article mentions standards and mini kids. I think Roll was referring to dwarfs when she said mini kids.

There is a big difference.

Standards, Mini, Dwarf.

Mini kids need more than 12 oz 3x day. Generally ours get 15-18 oz 3x day then move to 20-24 ox 2x day.


----------



## Renae (Jun 30, 2016)

Sumi said:


> Sumi submitted a new resource:
> 
> So you bought a baby goat... Now what? - (Originally by member: Roll Farm)
> 
> ...


baby goat with parrot mouth how do you raise them?


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 30, 2016)

Greetings @Renae and welcome to BYH. This would have been better posted to the goats section under diseases and injuries... I'm sorry that I don't have an answer to your question. Perhaps one of the experienced goat folks could provide guidance: @Goat Whisperer @babsbag @OneFineAcre @Southern by choice @frustratedearthmother @ragdollcatlady or so many others...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 30, 2016)

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/parrot-beak-mouth-syndrome.17495/


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 30, 2016)

I read OFA's posted link... good info but here is the real question.
How severe is it?
It really depends on how severe it is. If too severe then the kid may have difficulty with bottles or nursing. If not too bad then once the kid is on hay, feed it really isn't as much of an issue.

I would do a thorough exam of the mouth. Make sure there is no hole or cleft. 

If the kid is struggling with nursing try the bottle. Sometimes an animal will do better one way over another. Monitor weight and make sure kid is gaining and thriving. 

What breed goat is this?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 30, 2016)

x2

Is this kid a pet or a breeding animal? 

I do feel that may be a genetic link too. 

If it's just a pet, that's one thing. It is not wise to breed a goat with this type of defect. Depending in the severity of the defect the goat may be able to support itself, but I would not push it by trying to have raise kids etc. Just a heads up


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 30, 2016)

I didn't even know what the heck it was (thanks Google)


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 30, 2016)

I believe the proper term is malocclusion. 

Thankfully we have never had it in our herd. Seems that it is more common in boers and Nubian's, that's what I've seen anyway. 

Saw an alpine with bad malocclusion a few years back at a show though.


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch (Jun 24, 2020)

I just bought to 10 week old Nigerian Dwarf Wethers! And I have 2 bigger wethers and a doe, does any of you have any advice to introduce them into the herd?


----------

